# Covid killed the one-night stand and made us kinkier



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

I guess that explains what Covid has done to marriage, committed relationships and sex.



> Those most likely to have had any physical contact in the four months since lockdown – most likely to have had penetrative sex, most likely to have had sex several times a week or every day, most likely to have sex toys, and most likely to report an improved sex life during the pandemic – were those in the “casual” bracket (having sex but not in a settled relationship).


How Covid killed the one-night stand – and made us all kinkier

Ineresting changes in dating and mating and patterns.


----------



## Talker67 (Apr 7, 2016)

kind of obvious.
Who wants to go to a bar and pick someone up for ONS when they might be covid Mary?

But someone you might have had sex with in the past, someone who you can trust, will tell you if they were vaccinated or not...will tell you if they do not feel well....but also is looking for a safe sex partner...would be perfect.

Unfortunately, considering this is TAM, another perfect covid sex partner would be the man or woman someone is cheating with....they too are not likely to be spreading covid around, and not likely to be hanging around in bars for ONS


----------

